# RF Technology



## mfahnestock (Mar 22, 2010)

Greetings all... I've been a lurker for a while, but first post (not in the 5 post room).

I am in the middle of planning my summer project of really improving my family room for decent sound. My wife calls it a bit extreme, I look at it as properly enjoying good movies and sound! With that in mind, to give you some background, I am switching form HTiB to component in walls, building an inwall AV rack and linking in my existing outdoor theater components to a single solution.

With building the inwall AV rack, I will no longer have line of sight for IR commands and I am looking at moving to RF technology. So I am researching RF remotes and antennas. Here's the component list I am looking to manage:

* Yamaha RV-661 AVR
* Pioneer SC-27 AVR
* Artison RCC-600 amplifier
* Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray
* Monoprice Powered HDMI 4x2 matrix
* Verizon FIOS box
* Mitsubishi HC1500 projector
* Sony KDL-V40XBR1 LCD TV

My outdoor theater unit is about 40 feet from where the AV rack will be (inside the house). Now budget is a consideration, I'll be honest I am a DIY guy and I like doing my own programming and planning. I try and keep expenses low as I don't have unlimited funds and I value my life (from my wife!). 

I have been looking at URC (MX-980 and MSC-400) and I did some research on them, but to be honest the software policy (while I understand their point of view) is not one I agree with, as I am very capable of programming my own equipment. In addition, since I buy most of my equipment used (as I typically buy equipment a few models back), it appears I would be unable to obtain software to program. I have also looked at Harmony, but apparently their RF is relatively spotty from what the various forums have stated.

So anyway, looking for some advice or direction regarding RF technology and I am very open to any suggestions you might have. Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't give up on IR yet. I have installed several IR repeater systems over the last couple of years and they work great. The wires required are really thin and the systems work surprisingly well.

Parts Express sells a bunch of the parts and kits. The main unit is a receiver bar (usually under your screen). Plug that into the distro module along with the power supply (usually a small wall-wart). Then the distro module can send signals to "flashers" anywhere you need: projector, TV, AV rack, the kitchen, etc. Just run the wires there. They don't even need to be that thick. The hard part will be getting the target where you want to it to go.

If you are set on RF, I'd avoid the slim Pronto line. I have one and have been very disappointed in it. Even with the firmware upgrade, it seems to be flaky in RF mode -- which is a shame because I like the programming interface and macro features.

Good luck.


----------



## nater (Mar 9, 2007)

I moved all of my gear into a closet a few years ago. I went with MX 950 and a MRF 350 because the extra expense of the 400 while cool did not deliver much more. If you buy from a dealer you can get the software and program it your self. It is very stable. In my house 2 story 2500 square feet the remote works from any where in the yard or inside. Surf Remote was easy to work with and they don't charge nearly as much as the URC site would imply.


----------



## mfahnestock (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips... I will look into them... Did they give you the CCP program or the editor?


----------



## nater (Mar 9, 2007)

When I bought mine I got the editor with live update. The CCP was not out then but I would think you can get it with a new unit now.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have used Nevo, Universal, Harmony and Monster. All seemed to perform well, the Nevo is a beast to program. I like RF for the fact that I don't need to have it pointed anywhere. When my father-in-law comes over, who is 75, he has to have the remote right up to his face to see the buttons. Unless I had the IR bar on the ceiling, he would be out of luck. IR is nice as well and I use that it my secondary TV area. Both good systems, but I prefer RF if I can use it. Just allows more placement options later.

Matteo


----------

